# Rhom doing well.



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Looking fat and happy.










"I will not bite your freaking face off."

He is looking fat tonight. I picked him up a big ass koi and 3 tad poles for dinner. He went nuts on the Koi and found the tad poles to make a nice after dinner mint.

I have had him about a month and a half I'd guess. Seems pretty settled in now and patrols the tank all the time now.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

real nice he looks real cool


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice rhom man, have any pics with lights on?


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

really fat there..lol but looks very mean..


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

That is with the light on. I have peat nuggets in the water to darken the water and lower PH. I will try to get some better pics after work today though.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

peat nuggets?


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

It looks very nice but the pics are a little bit too dark !


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

dude, that rhom is going to be a HOUSE!







stuff him little a butterball turkey! yee haaaa!


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

dutchfrompredator said:


> dude, that rhom is going to be a HOUSE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAha! Thats the plan. I try to feed him twice aday. He gets a few shrimp in the morning, and at night he gets diffrent treats.

Peat nuggets.









Water conditioning filter media for all rainforest fishes and plants.
Naturally softens water. Replicates real black water with herbal and mineral extracts. Contains Ketapang the asian breeders secret with oak and black peat.


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

I tried to snap off a few more shots but they all kinda look the same. Maybe I'll try it again after a water change. The water is always alittle bit more clear right after a H20 change.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

How often do you have to add new peat nugs?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks good buddy..........


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

BigChuckP said:


> How often do you have to add new peat nugs?
> [snapback]1114670[/snapback]​


I have about 1.5 cups of peat nuggets in the canister filter and they have been in there over a month now. Every time I do a water change i think I will have to change them out, but a few days go by and the water is back to it's nice tea color.


----------

